# pussy willows



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone in the KC, MO area have a pussy willow tree (Salix chaenomeloideor-Giant Pussy Willow or Salix caprea- “goat” or “European” Pussy Willow) they would allow me to get a few cuttings from? I would also like to get a few started to plant this fall. 
I would also love to get a native pussy willow (Saxis discolor Muhlenb) but it is my understanding that they are a more northern species that was last seen in my part of Missouri when Lewis and Clark went up the Missouri River.
This is according to "Trees of Missouri" by Don Kurz, put out by the Department of Conservation. I would be willing to pay for shipping if you would cut a big bundle of twigs, wrap them in moist paper towels in a plastic bag and ship them priority mail.

Thanks Rod


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

If your ever down in the Springfield,Mo area (Greene Co.) i live 12 miles north off of 65 Hwy. I have a pussywillow that i got from a greenhouse (a cutting i put in a mason jar of water til it took root). That was 3 years ago and it's 6 or 7 ft. tall now, your welcome to some cuttings,i have know idea what kind it is. Jack


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

If your ever down in the Springfield,Mo area (Greene Co.) i live 12 miles north off of 65 Hwy. I have a pussywillow that i got from a greenhouse (a cutting i put in a mason jar of water til it took root). That was 3 years ago and it's 6 or 7 ft. tall now, your welcome to some cuttings,i have know idea what kind it is but the bees love it in the spring. Jack


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

RKR,
I'm going to try and go by Jack's(Brooksbeefarm) the beginning of next week. Maybe we can meet up on tues evening in the City? PM Jack or I

Jack, fyi I am trying to make it Sunday. will call you soon.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Willows root easier than most trees and shrubs. If your summer cuttings do not root get some dormant hard wood cuttings during the winter. Store them in the refrigerator until the weather warms. Put them in water until the bumps on the bark look like popcorn. Do not wait for the roots to pop out. Water roots are different than roots that form in soil. Water roots are replaced after planting in the soil. This equals lost energy. Plant them and keep them wet. You will be amazed at how fast the shrub will grow. Another problem with summer cuttings is they often do not store enough energy to survive the winter. Some species will have a more than 90% die off the first winter.
Dave


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a pussy willow in our yard- it is covered in bees every year. Next year is the first year it will be covered with my bees. I have been wondering- do bees get any nectar from pussy willows or is it strictly pollen?


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

What I read is that it is one of the first trees to have pollen in the spring. Around here we have other trees that offer pollen, like elm and maple but not in March like the Pussy Willow is suppose to. That is my intrest in the trees. according to "The ABC and XYZ of bee culture" page 772 nectar "is quite plentiful" 

rkr


----------

